# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: August 21st Folsom Lake Loop



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

This Saturday's group ride is one of Sacramento's famous...the "Folsom Lake Loop". This ride is incredibly scenic and definitely has some challenges. The group will start off going up Salmon Falls Road and will stop at Pilot Hill for food and drinks (supplied by our great support team). This ride has both hills and flats and take you up Salmon Falls Road, through Cool, into the City of Auburn, and then returns via Auburn-Folsom Road. The entire ride will be approximately 50 miles however, people can turn around at Pilot Hill if they want to make a shorter ride (approximately 25 miles).

Please note that we will be meeting at a *new location* which is in the large parking lot in Old Folsom across from Karen's Bakery and Bicycles Plus. This is at the corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf if you need directions, just let me know.

<Please rsvp if you are attending>

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: Saturday, August 21st

Bike Route: Folsom streets to Green Valley, Green Valley to Salmon Falls, Salmon Falls to Hwy 49, Hwy 49 to Auburn, and Auburn-Folsom Blvd back to the starting point. 
Fast Paced Ride Group: Yes
Moderate Paced Ride Group: Yes
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf.
Route Distance: Approximately 50 Miles
Route Terrain: Hills and Flats. Some hills are challenging. 
Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food.
Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Quinn,
50% chance I'll make this. I have a party to go to tonight so if it isn't much fun, I'll be there, if it is fun, well maybe I'll be up by noon!


----------

